# Odd new 921 OTA Problem



## FLee1936 (May 18, 2005)

My 921 has developed a new problem in the past few days. The info banner lags behind one channel when I switch channels. For example, I tune to OTA channel 19.1 then 39.1. The banner will show it is still on 19.1 but it is actually on 39.1. If I change channels to channel 200 it will now say it is on 39.1. Everything else works okay. It will record the correct channels. Soft reboots do not help. I will unplug the unit and reboot that way tonight. Has anybody else experienced this?

I have the 213 software.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

FLee1936 said:


> My 921 has developed a new problem in the past few days. The info banner lags behind one channel when I switch channels. For example, I tune to OTA channel 19.1 then 39.1. The banner will show it is still on 19.1 but it is actually on 39.1. If I change channels to channel 200 it will now say it is on 39.1. Everything else works okay. It will record the correct channels. Soft reboots do not help. I will unplug the unit and reboot that way tonight. Has anybody else experienced this?
> 
> I have the 213 software.


I have always experienced this one since the beginning.


----------



## FLee1936 (May 18, 2005)

I work for the local ABC & UPN stations. We have been experiencing PSIP problems with our digital signal that I did not associate with the above problem when I made the initial post. Since then I have heard from several cable systems that receive our digital signal whose receivers have starting doing weird things. Hopefully, this problem will go away when the PSIP is fixed.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Yes, I have experienced this. Rebooting the machine by holding in the on/off button for 10 seconds takes care of it. It has happened to me a couple of times.


----------



## FLee1936 (May 18, 2005)

I did a hard reboot by unplugging the unit. That fixed it.


----------

